# Animated Gifs in sigs



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I've noticed that when people have them in their sigs they are slowing the site down, if there are 2 people posting on the same page with them they can be a nightmare. Any chance the guys that have them can resize the files they are using to make it a little more site friendly?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I can imagine they would slow the site down on different connections, myself i don't notice it.... maybe animated avatars is best bet? but dissallowing animated sigs...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Avatars are usually fine as they are such a small file size, tried the site on a few different machines and noticed it, if the file size of the sig can be smaller then it should be fine. Just makes the scrolling really jerky.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm getting the biggest ass animated gif I can find on google and triple it on my signature.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Matt wheeeshd your moaning and get your cat oot.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

we dont need animated sigs .. whats wrong with normal pics


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> we dont need animated sigs .. whats wrong with normal pics


Your one to talk your sig takes up the majority of my monitor.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

BUT MINES just a picture and it loooks awesome


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

*looked awesome... have to admit it is annoying now, and im looking at it from a "38 lcd tv


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I never thought it looked awesome, who wants to reminded of who your favourite fighters are everytime u post.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Me 

No serious, i do think sig size should be made smaller on this board though, with gifs banned in signatures.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Me
> 
> No serious, i do think sig size should be made smaller on this board though, with gifs banned in signatures.


What homoerotic poses as avatars?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

What relevance does your post have to what you quoted?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> What relevance does your post have to what you quoted?


I missed the "about" after what , my bad.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

to be fair, I'm sick of being threatened by your .gif avy ..

and Ste, it's a gay picture

though to be fair, is this al really that big of a deal ?

There are kids in africa who have never heard of MMA and we're here complaining about internet shit ..


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL True with regards to the kids in Africa and least not forget the victims of the recent Sumatra earthquake.

As for my avatar - how is it gay in an homoerotic way? i'm simply displaying a picture of myself wearing the uk-mma teeshirt, i didn't even bother shaving or anything - just took a quick pic.. if i was displaying my body with fake tan all over my body and johnsons baby oil then yea you may have a point.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe the comments about your avatar speak more about certain people's true predelictions? LOL


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I highly doubt anyone uses a dial-up connection. Site loading speeds won't be affected all that much by animated GIFs.

This thread belongs in 2001.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

4 meg BB at home and 8 meg in my london office and both are jerky and horrible with gifs in threads, makes it almost unusable on a phone.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread is reaking teh gay.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> to be fair, I'm sick of being threatened by your .gif avy ..


Im sick of your top 10 mma fighters i would shag sig aswell.

Move on get past it , its only the interweb.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i love how everything turns into gay "jokes" ..

you closet ****


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> i love how everything turns into gay "jokes" ..
> 
> you closet ****


Haha sure thing , you manage to knock one out over the Chelsea game today?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

no, was tired after knocking one off over fabregas in the earlier game

erm

i mean

erm

nooooo

erm4

im not gay


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

lol o:


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

lol... I do think Jeevan has a fetish with mma fighters that have beards though....


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

a man with a beard demands respect

and ste, you're picture doesnt look gay, it looks like an authority figure picture


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> a man with a beard demands respect
> 
> and ste, you're picture doesnt look gay, it looks like an authority figure picture


Oh Ste your in :laugh:


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Haha.... looks like i'll get my mach-3 on then (rather than my mack)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

lol .. i said demands respect

a hot ixed race chick demands a cock in between her


----------

